# FR: C'est (de) ta/ma/sa/etc. faute - préposition ?



## user..name

"C'est ta faute" ou "c'est de ta faute"  Which one is  correct?

I think c'est ta faute is correct but i'm not sure


----------



## Seeda

The correct one is *c'est de ta faute*, but it is extremly frequent to say *c'est ta faute*.


----------



## DearPrudence

Seeda said:


> The correct one is *c'est de ta faute*, but it is extremly frequent to say *c'est ta faute*.


Ah ah, this is the exact opposite of what grammar says 

Example here:
http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/faute/33042/difficulte


> _C'est ma faute / c'est de ma faute_. Les deux tours sont employés dans la langue orale. *C'est ma faute est plus soutenu, c'est de ma faute plus familier*.



→ *C'est ma faute *= more formal *
c'est de ma faute *= more colloquial*


*


----------



## Seeda

I feel ashamed :'( thanks a lot for the correction !!!!


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

J'ai entendu dire que 'C'est de ma faute' est la phrase plus 'française'


----------



## Montaigne

C'est ma faute is correct and refers to latin "mea culpa est".


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

DearPrudence said:


> *C'est ma faute *= more formal
> _*c'est de ma faute*_= more colloquial



Ah bon ?
J'aurais jamais cru !


----------



## DearPrudence

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Ah bon ?
> J'aurais jamais cru !


Moi non plus, pour être honnête. Je l'avais lu il y a quelques années dans un petit livre sur les difficultés du français...


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux constructions sont aujourd'hui pleinement acceptées, même dans la langue écrite. Grevisse dit ceci à ce sujet (_Le Bon Usage_, § 245, d, 14 éd.):


> On continue* à dire *C’est  ma faute*, comme _C’est mon  erreur_ ou _C’est mon défaut_.  Mais il y a une tendance très forte à utiliser _C’est *de* ma faute_, construction ignorée de Littré et  que l’_Ac._ a reçue seulement depuis  1994 ; cela modifie la valeur de la formule, _de ma faute_ exprimant la cause, comme dans _C’est par ma faute_.
> 
> * _C’est ma faute_ est l’usage  traditionnel et classique. Mais _de _apparaît déjà au XVIIIe s. : _Ce ne sera pas de ma faute_ (Did., _Corresp_., 10 mai  1759).


----------



## AKAMAHZ

Hello,
I had this question in the exam today, it is a situation
_Un joueur n'a pas pu marquer le but, il dit: 'C'est ma faute' or 'C'est de la faute'
I chose the first one and I think it is the correct one, but I wonder what is the meaning of "C'est de la faute" without any word after it, I frequently see phrases like "C'est la faute d'Emilie......"and " C'est ma faute", but is "C'est de la faute" without any phrase after it correct?_


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

C'est de la faute 
C'est (de)  la faute de qq'un.
C'est la faute à pas de chance.


----------



## SwissPete

Jacques Prévert:
C'est ma faute
C'est ma faute
C'est ma très grande faute d'orthographe
Voilà comment j'écris
Giraffe.​PS: Girafe has only one 'f' in French.


----------



## Interprete

On dit aussi couramment "c'est de ma faute", "c'est de ta faute", etc. qui est un style plus "relâché" mais reconnu par l'Académie.


----------



## Maître Capello

_C'est *de* ma faute_ est aujourd'hui le tour le plus courant, mais il n'a rien de « relâché ».


----------



## Interprete

Maître Capello said:


> _C'est *de* ma faute_ est aujourd'hui le tour le plus courant, mais il n'a rien de « relâché ».


Il l'est selon nos autorités linguistiques


----------



## Maître Capello

Quelles « autorités linguistiques » ? Si vous parlez de l'Académie française, vous faites erreur. Selon leur Dictionnaire, _C'est *de* ma faute_ est parfaitement équivalent à _C'est ma faute_ :


> _C'est notre faute, ma faute, de ma faute._



_C'est ma faute_ est certes le tour original, mais personne n'a jamais dit que _C'est *de* ma faute_ était « relâché »…


----------



## Nicomon

De toute façon, c'est toujours la faute de l'autre... (c'est pas de moi )

J'ajoute à ce qui a déjà été dit un lien vers la page *FAUTE* de la BDL, d'où j'ai extrait ce qui suit : 





> Lorsque le mot _faute_ a un complément, ce complément doit être introduit par la préposition _de_ (_c’est la faute de Julie_). Dans ce contexte, on privilégiera la construction sans la préposition _de_ devant _faute_, afin d'éviter une répétition inélégante.


 Sinon, je dis _c'est/c'est pas *d'* ma faute.   _

Et la nuance qui est faite sur *cette page*  ne me semble pas si bête.  L'auteure donne un sens différent au mot « faute », selon qu'on ajoute « de » ou non.
Sans le « de », on pense plutôt à la notion de « péché » du  mea culpa. 

Ajout :  J'ai trouvé *ce fil connexe *et sur le fil, *ce lien.  *On y fait la même nuance que dans l'article sous le lien « cette page ».


----------



## Interprete

Maître Capello said:


> _C'est ma faute_ est certes le tour original, mais personne n'a jamais dit que _C'est *de* ma faute_ était « relâché »…


Si, au moins Jean Girodet l'a dit...


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est donc en désaccord avec la majorité des linguistes…


----------

